# Dyno Shops



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to know where there is a dyno shop down here in southern cali. i want to see how much my car is actually putting out. If anyone knows of a place, please post. Maybe i can get my crew to go down and hopefully they will give us a group deal.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Premier Autoworks, in La Habra.
562-691-0323

thats the shop i go to all the time. they have a dyno, not sure if they moved it to their new shop (they are moving shops close to the old one at the end of the month).


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You serious?? The owner of that shop is my neighbor. I think his name is Luke or Kennedy. Nice Vietnemese guy, he went to High school with my sister. He drives a Lexus, a Merecedes, and a suburban. Im going to ask him later on today. I knew he owned a shop but i didnt know he had a dyno too. I wonder if he has any GA16DE parts.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wow you know him? its a small small world  ya his name is Kennedy, hes a great guy, very honest. his service is great cept he needs more workers.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is he willing to hire part time? i wouldnt mind learning from this guy..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Like I said, He is a great guy, Nice neighbor. Everytime i want to talk to him he seems busy outside or is breezing by my house. Dont worry i'll talk to him, if not ill go to his shop.


----------

